# Welp, 2nd 1 star rated passenger



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on. 
Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY". 
For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror. 
I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again. 
Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

That happens to everybody once. The only recourse--the next time some rude idiot gives you the mean mug, don't give it a second thought--cancel and move on!

An added benefit: my rating has moved from a 4.8 to a 4.93 since I started weeding out the ***'s.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

GGDaddy said:


> That happens to everybody once. The only recourse--the next time some rude idiot gives you the mean mug, don't give it a second thought--cancel and move on!
> 
> An added benefit: my rating has moved from a 4.8 to a 4.93 since I started weeding out the ***'s.


I think on Lyft if I cancel after I've accepted they can rate me. This is what's holding me back from doing just that


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm down from a perfect 5 for forever, to a 4.94, and as of Monday a 4.92. Wtf people


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I think on Lyft if I cancel after I've accepted they can rate me. This is what's holding me back from doing just that


I'm not sure about that. I don't mean that to disagree, I genuinely don't know. But I cancel on Lyft pax too and have a 4.9 there.

Does anyone else know?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

F that!

Nobody in MY car will ever scream at me and not be kicked out...

It's not worth the imaginary gold stars to take people's crap. Besides, if they low rate you, contact lyft and tell your side of the story... They can pull that ride off your account i'm sure!

I would have thrown his ass out!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lyft just replied that cancelled rides can not be rated as long as the passenger is never confirmed as arrived. It just counts against your acceptance rating.

I already told Lyft that if he rated me anything less than a 5, I am strongly disputing it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


You're way too tolerant. That trip would never had started with me. Any attitude is a nope. If we allow it, they will just get worse.

The trick is to not unlock your car until you verify their name and yours. If he's fuming, he's not even in the car yet. Drive off, cancel. No argument. No pax begging.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I wouldn't have dealt with that either. He would have been out of the car quicker then he got in


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The above posters who have told you not to start the trip, or advice similar, are giving it to you straight--all of them.

Do not take that nonsense from anyone.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

When he didn't come to you 3 cars down, that was a possible time to realize it's best to cancel. If not and he came over, keep doors locked and pax window slightly open to insure right name and gauge his attitude before letting him in. I do this especially in most busy areas since it's easier to keep problems of various kinds out rather than kick them out.

I'd be more careful about unlocking the doors at questionable times until you know certain things about the ride are ok. Some may be initially upset about a locked door, but I explain I want to make sure it was you and nobody else got in your ride. People are usually fine with that.

Also get him to tell you his name rather than ask if it's such and such. Otherwise you can get people hijacking the ride sometimes. Hi I'm Suzy with Lyft, what's your name (or the name of the person who requested)? If there's a good picture or they ask you by name before you say it, that's confirmation also. But just are you Lyft and are you so and so is insufficient. I catch about one wrong rider attempt per 100 rides. That saves me from an almost guaranteed one star. I fell for it twice when I started and am more strict about it now.

At this point, with further attitude it's a definite cancel and drive off. You can also send Lyft a note saying he was pressuring you to drive or pickup unsafely if you want. No ratings on cancels. Usually cancelling this junk will help your ratings. Also it can be good to cancel on pax calling before the trip with attitude or asking eta or asking to hurry or asking if you're lost, etc...


----------



## lilibugz (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree you should have kicked him out. It is not your fault he woke up late and assumed that you will fly to his location and fly him to his destination. Im glad to hear you gave him 1 star.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

If a pax yells at me once, I'm stopping the car and that ride is over. I know it helps when you're a guy 6"2 and 230 lbs. This guy yelled at you twice. You should have stopped, told him the ride is over, and reported to eeewber. That person will yell at another driver next time he gets a chance.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Citronbull said:


> If a pax yells at me once, I'm stopping the car and that ride is over. I know it helps when you're a guy 6"2 and 230 lbs. This guy yelled at you twice. You should have stopped, told him the ride is over, and reported to eeewber. That person will yell at another driver next time he gets a chance.


Good point, but being a male and 6'2 230 gives you those options. I workout a lot and I am pretty strong so I don't get yelled at either, but we are in a different boat from the OP (female).


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

This guy sucks ass, I would've done what other said, but this can also be a learning experience.

-ALWAYS keep your doors locked and roll your window down to verify name and get a quick feel for someone. If they're a jackass like him, EASILY drive off and cancel. Tell Lyft they made you feel uncomfortable or you didn't feel safe for reasons "x" if it comes to that

This serves two main purposes

#1) You want to absolutely verify you have the correct person and get a quick feel for them

#2) It starts the trip off on the right foot. It lets them know you're in command, it's your car (your ship, you're the Captain). I usually follow up by saying, "Thank you Tom, I'm Greg."

Win-win situation. It also teaches them to verify their names in the future so as to avoid potential mix ups in the future.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I'm down from a perfect 5 for forever, to a 4.94, and as of Monday a 4.92. Wtf people


I feel like I say this too often to people that don't realize it, but...

It's mathematically impossible to sustain a 5.0 rating. Everyone starts out at 5.0 but you can literally never keep it because as soon as you get a 4 star, or a 1 star you're less than 5 (5.0)

If you get 49 5-stars and 1 1-star your rating is a 4.92
49*5 = 245 + 1*1 =1
245 + 1 = 246 / # of ratings (50 ratings)
A 4.92 is pretty much the best you can realistically expect to sustain. And even then, that's super tough. ONE 1-star takes you from a 5.0 to a 4.92 after 50 rides.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree with being more direct and confrontational with passengers (looking at them while you press the cancel button, telling them to find another ride). Unfortunately, I find it very difficult to actually do it. I would like to be more assertive about it, but it is difficult. Having said that, I think I'm already way more assertive than most drivers. But it is difficult.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses and tips and support everyone!!!! Last night was MUCH better. I will start keeping my door locked and just unroll the window a little to ask them their name first. No more worrying about canceling and it affecting my rating!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


Lyft pax are the worst!! Lots short trips with attitude !


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Each of us has a lifetime of work in fixing our own shortcomings. The dude has long ways to go....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Lyft pax are the worst!! Lots short trips with attitude !


Pretty much why I don't drive Lyft. 
Millennials make me wonder why humans don't eat their young.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

It's easy to say I would have done this or I would have done that when not in the situation. I could see myself just dropping ****** off if it was a short trip,and he didn't raise his voice till the car started moving. I wouldn't even worry about te low rating. Lyft is probably smart enough to realize with your explanation and your low rating of him,that it's all him and not you. Also,as women,we don't typically meet aggression with aggression or "size someone up". Now,catch us on a bad day and we just might go off on your butt.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


All it took for me was one trip similar to this though not near as bad, To learn not to start that app. right away. In my case The lady dragon B*tch got in with an attitude and i had already started the app. Then immediately after slamming the door to put my radio on something with a beat. I Turned to her and said *this Ride is over* and left her. I ate the bad rating and moved on with my life. I dont give a F*.

Just wait a sec. before starting trip. you will be much happier, and if it is started already put their ass's out any way.

EDIT I also would like to add and this is directed at every driver* not only the op. You are doing all your fellow drivers a disservice by letting things of this nature slide. I had to learn this, as have many others and it is not easy as some have mentioned, but eventually after so many rides you find you just will not tolerate this unacceptable behavior and find your self much happier moving on without them in your veh.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I do wonder if the OP knows that "welp" is to give birth to a dog?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I think on Lyft if I cancel after I've accepted they can rate me. This is what's holding me back from doing just that


At that point, at least for me, I could care less about ratings. I'm not allowing someone to treat me like that and still get a ride from me. You get that pepper spray yet? I'm not asking because I think the situation called for it just curious because as you can see normal every day situations can go south with frightening velocity.



JMBF831 said:


> Good point, but being a male and 6'2 230 gives you those options. I workout a lot and I am pretty strong so I don't get yelled at either, but we are in a different boat from the OP (female).


The OP also said there were cops everywhere.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

D Town said:


> At that point, at least for me, I could care less about ratings. I'm not allowing someone to treat me like that and still get a ride from me. You get that pepper spray yet? I'm not asking because I think the situation called for it just curious because as you can see normal every day situations can go south with frightening velocity.
> 
> The OP also said there were cops everywhere.


Yeah I got the spray


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

So get this everyone....I emailed Lyft about it as well as left the 1 star rating of him. I told them in the email that if he rated me anything less than a 5, I was strongly objecting to it. 
They emailed back and not only did he rate me (most passengers don't), he rated me 5 stars?!?!?!?!?!? WTF?!?!! I just laughed and laughed and laughed when I read that. They said since it was 5 stars they would not be deleting it.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I do wonder if the OP knows that "welp" is to give birth to a dog?


It's also a slang term/figure of speech here *shrugs*


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ND379 said:


> It's also a slang term/figure of speech here *shrugs*


Most of us understood.


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

This just happened to me I'm working the hotel district get a ping isn't to a hotel but an old folks apartment. Dude is pissed cause 4 other drivers cancelled on him cause it wasn't an airport ride I get him, wrong address in the app for the drop off. He's pissed at Uber I get him to his doctors appointment offers me a tip which I refuse cause well hes old. Went home after that ride just looked add another non 5 to my rating. So you can bend over backwards and yet not get a 5.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fshdaspcl said:


> This just happened to me I'm working the hotel district get a ping isn't to a hotel but an old folks apartment. Dude is pissed cause 4 other drivers cancelled on him cause it wasn't an airport ride I get him, wrong address in the app for the drop off. He's pissed at Uber I get him to his doctors appointment offers me a tip which I refuse cause well hes old. Went home after that ride just looked add another non 5 to my rating. So you can bend over backwards and yet not get a 5.


I was certain this guy was going to give me a 1 star rating...he was such a jerk. So when I found out he rated me 5 stars I just thought it was ironic.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Most of us understood.


Surges 3.0 or above I'll eat poo somewhat from most PAX and drive em. Any surge below that then it's See Ya later. Not worth it. The higher the surge the higher the grumpiness level anyway regardless .


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

I never assume I'm getting a 5 star cause almost all my rides are pretty uneventful yet I get home and I get some non 5's I have a 4.86 which is good here in Denver but there is no reasoning when it comes to the Uber Rating system


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fshdaspcl said:


> This just happened to me I'm working the hotel district get a ping isn't to a hotel but an old folks apartment. Dude is pissed cause 4 other drivers cancelled on him cause it wasn't an airport ride I get him, wrong address in the app for the drop off. He's pissed at Uber I get him to his doctors appointment offers me a tip which I refuse cause well hes old. Went home after that ride just looked add another non 5 to my rating. So you can bend over backwards and yet not get a 5.


Part of the problem is that older folks simply aren't aware of the grade inflation on the internet. To them a 3 is average, a 4 is great, and a 5 is absolutely exceptional. So if he gave you a 4, he thought he was doing right by you. Uber does not explain that they sh$tcan at 4.6.


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh I agree I was talking to a younger passenger about the ratings she goes I accidently push the 2 star a lot I laughed and said most of those drivers are now fired because of her.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know if Lyft gives you total rated trips like Guber but I use this occasionally and update as time goes on. If u get a real richardskull u may know who screwed u

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fshdaspcl said:


> I never assume I'm getting a 5 star cause almost all my rides are pretty uneventful yet I get home and I get some non 5's I have a 4.86 which is good here in Denver but there is no reasoning when it comes to the Uber Rating system


 I think the rating system will be for proof to help push through driverless veh's , Uber *we have all this saved information from our rating system over the years and it is clear to us the people would rather have driverless car's. = out of work drivers.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Part of the problem is that older folks simply aren't aware of the grade inflation on the internet. To them a 3 is average, a 4 is great, and a 5 is absolutely exceptional. So if he gave you a 4, he thought he was doing right by you. Uber does not explain that they sh$tcan at 4.6.


I believe this as well, and i think uber wants it this way to make sure most drivers and especially the full time drivers get battered by this rating system.


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd vote for driver less cars took a Uber yesterday in Chicago absolutely the worse Uber ride ever. At least with a driver less car I don't have to worry about body odor smell and a guy that doesn't know where Midway Airport is as he blows through multiple red lights reading his GPS.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fshdaspcl said:


> I'd vote for driver less cars took a Uber yesterday in Chicago absolutely the worse Uber ride ever. At least with a driver less car I don't have to worry about body odor smell and a guy that doesn't know where Midway Airport is as he blows through multiple red lights reading his GPS.


this will put several industries of drivers out of work but oh well who cares, maybe we wont have need to earn money in the future.


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

Well wont matter if you get killed riding with a guy that cant drive. Wish they would reward the good drivers and stop recruiting the bottom of the barrel drivers


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fshdaspcl said:


> I'd vote for driver less cars took a Uber yesterday in Chicago absolutely the worse Uber ride ever. At least with a driver less car I don't have to worry about body odor smell and a guy that doesn't know where Midway Airport is as he blows through multiple red lights reading his GPS.


It's not going to happen anytime soon and when it does, it will be interesting to see how often they are vandalized, thrown up in, messed with, etc...

It will be a solid 10 years before they figure it out and then they have to consider if it's worth it. Remember pay phones, in NYC they used to get beat on so hard that the phone company stopped putting them outside. A driverless car will be even worse and should allow for some interesting problems like when they put in a destination address 3 cities over by accident because they used auto complete.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> F that!
> 
> Nobody in MY car will ever scream at me and not be kicked out...
> 
> ...


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

Not sure if its just cuz I'm a bigger person (6'2, 280 lbs) or not but in almost 600 trips with Uber pax not a single one has ever yelled at me or uttered a peep about the ride or anything else for that matter. I realize I'm pretty new to this game (its been QUITE fun!) and that there are a lot of angry and unhappy people out there....but...I generally turn on the charm and get on with the ride/trip quickly. Not sure about people yelling at me and I feel sorry for your bad experience. I suppose its good that I'm a patient and relaxed person and can handle others with tjeir own agenda(s). I think if someone began to yell (Yell?....really?) at me they would find themselves on the curb in like ten seconds. I'm trying to provide a ride...NOT a couselling service and I'm definitely not interested in getting into it with someone. jg


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

My reply to him would've been:

Pine and Bellevue? Get the f__ out and start walking.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

It amazes me how jerky people can be when we are offering our vehicle and driving services to them very cheaply.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Johndito said:


> Not sure if its just cuz I'm a bigger person (6'2, 280 lbs) or not but...


Yeah, might be that...

Cuz I'm 6' 5" and 260 and nobody has sh1t to say usually... lol


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Yeah, might be that...
> 
> Cuz I'm 6' 5" and 260 and nobody has sh1t to say... lol


I've had few if any problems with pax. I greet them, say hello etc
, make sure I've got the the right person then away we go.....people on here have issues with all kinds of things. Every time I get a ping (correction: ALMOST every time) I see dollar signs and not problems. Do rhe ride - - make money. People on here worry about every last nickel too much. They need to think more on a weekly or monthly scale rather than hourly or daily. Actually, I'm more like 275 than 280....but the average person still seems a little put-off by my size and I know some wonder how I can fit into such a small car.....lol. JG


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The problem with the ratings system is it's too unrealistic. In any other situation a 4 out of 5 would be great and a 5 out of 5 would be outstanding, but with Uber and Lyft it's a fail. We are forced to worry about getting a failing grade even when we do nothing wrong so it forces us to think about cancelling on anyone we think is going to give us a bad rating even when we do nothing wrong. 

I've cancelled on numerous riders that have called me and I have gotten the feeling they are going to be rude. That wouldn't have happened if the min rating was a 4.0.


----------



## daabearz (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a rough estimate of my ratings for UBER:
Non-surge: 4.95
Surge: 4.1

Pretty ridiculous. Uber should take this into consideration


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ND379 said:


> It's also a slang term/figure of speech here *shrugs*


It is good to know the language.....


----------



## it'sjustme (Oct 25, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You're way too tolerant. That trip would never had started with me. Any attitude is a nope. If we allow it, they will just get worse.
> 
> The trick is to not unlock your car until you verify their name and yours. If he's fuming, he's not even in the car yet. Drive off, cancel. No argument. No pax begging.


Totally agree!


----------



## it'sjustme (Oct 25, 2015)

ND379 said:


> So get this everyone....I emailed Lyft about it as well as left the 1 star rating of him. I told them in the email that if he rated me anything less than a 5, I was strongly objecting to it.
> They emailed back and not only did he rate me (most passengers don't), he rated me 5 stars?!?!?!?!?!? WTF?!?!! I just laughed and laughed and laughed when I read that. They said since it was 5 stars they would not be deleting it.


lol!


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Fshdaspcl said:


> Oh I agree I was talking to a younger passenger about the ratings she goes I accidently push the 2 star a lot I laughed and said most of those drivers are now fired because of her.


This us what I tell myself now. I've gotten 2 3's and was stumped bc I'm a safe driver and always friendly. That's the only way I think I received those 3stars. At least that's what I tell myself so I can sleep at night. J/k.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> So get this everyone....I emailed Lyft about it as well as left the 1 star rating of him. I told them in the email that if he rated me anything less than a 5, I was strongly objecting to it.
> They emailed back and not only did he rate me (most passengers don't), he rated me 5 stars?!?!?!?!?!? WTF?!?!! I just laughed and laughed and laughed when I read that. They said since it was 5 stars they would not be deleting it.


Then I wonder what brought your rating down from your perfect 5? You think this guy so rattled you it took you off your game for other passengers that day? That blows.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A key word here is "Cancel" - with Lyft once you roll up within about 100 feet of the pick up location the trip Starts. At that point you are no longer 'canceling' - rather 'Ending Trip' and yes once trip has begun rider will be charged and can rate you and leave comments about the 'trip.' Sounds like you did the right thing by writing Lyft immediately, concerning his behavior. As others have stated here....first sign of any questionable behavior from pax (remember they are a *stranger*) Cancel or End Trip. _Ratings_ are not worth your safety or sanity.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Then I wonder what brought your rating down from your perfect 5? You think this guy so rattled you it took you off your game for other passengers that day? That blows.


Nah, my rating came down a couple of weeks ago. This guy actually brought it back up from a 4.92 to a 4.93. lol


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Yeah I got the spray


Like someone said in another posting. We don't even get paid enough to hold our farts any more... Just rip one and that will solve many problems


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Your first mistake was not cancelling after he called to ask you why your going in the wrong direction.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Yeah, might be that...
> 
> Cuz I'm 6' 5" and 260 and nobody has sh1t to say usually... lol


Same here. 6'5" 235. No I won't scoot the driver's seat up. Move the F over.

To the OP: You're way too nice. Lesson learned I hope.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I'm down from a perfect 5


Your a perfect 2 x 5 to me


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Your first mistake was not cancelling after he called to ask you why your going in the wrong direction.


He never called. He just watched me on his phone. Then when I parked and we had a stare off and he finally walked the two cars down to my car it wasn't until he was already in the car and we were moving that he told me the reason he was mad was because of the left turns to come back and get him.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Your a perfect 2 x 5 to me


Hahahahaa. That was super cheeze

Get it? ;-) Lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


You completely failed on this trip,and have further enhanced the feeling that pax are the almighty.

"he just mean mugs me for a good minute."
****at this point is you should have seen a red flag and be on alert

"He gets in and slams the door "(which was after he rudely asks "is this lyft")
****At this point you say "sir you need to find another Uber" and cancel his ride

" Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!"."
*****At this point, even though you started ride, you tell him the trip is over and to get out. End trip. Yes you may get rated low but if you're a good driver it wont dent your overall rating much. DO NOT TAKE THIS TYPE OF CRAP FROM PAX. Its up to the pax to order a car ahead of time and to NOT put pressure on a drive to rush to get them there

Again, this is a black eye for all uber driver, and celebration for pax who think they can walk all over driver. Bary McCoy doesnt play that mess!!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You completely failed on this trip,and have further enhanced the feeling that pax are the almighty.
> 
> "he just mean mugs me for a good minute."
> ****at this point is you should have seen a red flag and be on alert
> ...


Lucky for you I didn't taint your Uber passengers. I only work for Lyft.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

They get and give low ratings I can tell every less than 5 star I get before they get out of the car


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> They get and give low ratings I can tell every less than 5 star I get before they get out of the car


But he gave me 5 stars. That's what I don't get/is ironic


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


He'll get his.

I know you're not asking for advice, but may I offer this up? If you EVER are concerned for your safety, please hit eject - it is absolutely not worth it!

Hauled a dude on steroids once. Wanted out of the car while going down the highway! Should've let him.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You completely failed on this trip,and have further enhanced the feeling that pax are the almighty.
> 
> "he just mean mugs me for a good minute."
> ****at this point is you should have seen a red flag and be on alert
> ...


Blah blah blah.

I don't have a black eye.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I've only given maybe 6 1 STARS THE REST 5 because I want to make the 1 STAR HAVE MEANIN


----------



## daabearz (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm going to start giving 4 stars to most, and 5 stars to those that tip. And 1 star to *********


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Incidentally on Lyft rating is only the past 100 rides, so a 1 scrolls off pretty quick if you do a lot of rides.

I recently had a guy call me out because I dared to be driving in the other direction from him....well yes, because there was literally no place to even turn right for about 1000 feet. I knew exactly how to get to where he was and it wasn't far. I wanted the ride because of hourly guarantee, but he ended up cancelling me after just....either the phone dropping or him pretending he couldn't hear me or SOMETHING. Thankfully I got a ride about 20 seconds after he cancelled from two very friendly ladies, so it worked out.

Also for those that don't drive Lyft, you the 'arrived' is actually the cue to start the trip (after a minute if the driver doesn't move), but either party can still cancel with no rating possible (I believe the cancel opportunity is until both phones are detected near each other and going the same direction or something)


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

hi!!!!!  im new here but i wanted to say hay to all  i did my first 4 rides yesterday!!!! one guy mumbled 1star fore shure to me when he slam my door....whoa!!!!...lol....i had one other give me 3 starz so i felt much much better!!!!!lol...ps the other 2 were 5 stars!!!yay


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Yall are crying about this story? Try kicking 3 big men out back in 2013 that 5 minutes into the ride bust out a dime bag of cocaine and proceed to do lines in the back of my chrysler 300. I slammed on the brakes in the middle of the road and told them to GTFO NOW. The coke head proceeded to yell and threaten me then got out and ran to my driver side window and started punching my window as I drove off.

THAT is something to ***** about.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Travistie said:


> hi!!!!! im new here but i wanted to say hay to all  i did my first 4 rides yesterday!!!! one guy mumbled 1star fore shure to me when he slam my door....whoa!!!!...lol....i had one other give me 3 starz so i felt much much better!!!!!lol...ps the other 2 were 5 stars!!!yay


That means your average is 3.5 not too good. May need to get some more 5's. Though don't stress in the beginning as many get bad ones in the beginning though.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

grams777 said:


> When he didn't come to you 3 cars down, that was a possible time to realize it's best to cancel. If not and he came over, keep doors locked and pax window slightly open to insure right name and gauge his attitude before letting him in. I do this especially in most busy areas since it's easier to keep problems of various kinds out rather than kick them out.
> 
> I'd be more careful about unlocking the doors at questionable times until you know certain things about the ride are ok. Some may be initially upset about a locked door, but I explain I want to make sure it was you and nobody else got in your ride. People are usually fine with that.
> 
> ...


what do you do when a person you're about to pick up has BS name,
I actually called this passenger and said the following

"in your app you see my real name and my license plate number all I know about you is that you are a suspect, I don't pick up suspects I report them to the police, if you want service put a real name in your app"

Before I could hang up he tried to give me his real name, it was still some BS gangster name like sleepy..


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> what do you do when a person you're about to pick up has BS name,
> I actually called this passenger and said the following
> 
> "in your app you see my real name and my license plate number all I know about you is that you are a suspect, I don't pick up suspects I report them to the police, if you want service put a real name in your app"
> ...


WTF  I once picked up "Man"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ND379 said:


> WTF  I once picked up "Man"


Forgot to add no picture either, this needs to stop passengers need to register with ID and real name..


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Forgot to add no picture either, this needs to stop passengers need to register with ID and real name..


Couldn't agree more. Its obvious these companies only care about the safety of their passengers and not the drivers. They know that making passengers go through a screening process would cut down horrendously on their business so they just allow anyone with a credit card and an email and a phone make an account.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Rider calls me as I'm trying to make a Uturn off the freeway to come for the pick up. Rider: "Are you my Uber driver?" Me: "Yes I..." Rider: "What the F* dude? You coming to pick me up or not?" Me: "Not anymore, ditch the attitude and find another driver". CLICK.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe one day this job will change me and teach me to have a backbone. Maybe.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

You should also realize that a rude idiot getting into your car may turn into violence. The moment you see any reason to cancel. CANCEL. Your safety is more important. If their pissed off before they get in the car, it rarely gets any better. Keep that in mind. You not there to console them you there to make money and get them to their destination.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I accepted a few weeks ago an Uber pool request in a sunny morning in chicago Downtown around 10:00 am. The first Pax I pick up was toes on the curb ready for instant pick up. The second request the ping was in a big building on a corner in a small one lane street where you have elevated tracks and parking is limited on the sides so you have to stop traffic with your hazard lights on, so it was hard to determine on what of the two corners was the entrance of her building, So I luckily could see the number of the building and pulled up right in front of her building across the street and she was inside at the very entrance so I waved at her from across the street and she could see me through the glass door of her building. When she gets in my car she says "why didn't you pick me up at the door. Don't you know it is dangerous for a pretty girl to be outside?" I just think in my mind, well lady I cannot make U-turns while I'm holdin the traffic behind me so you just don't have to walk across the street. And I replied "it's ten in the morning". And it even isn't a bad area. She gets on the phone after. After she hangs up I ask her: "Is this your first time using Uber Pool? She replies "my uncle owns Uber. And Im like ok and I just think why the hell would you be using Uber X then? Anyway I hate these kind of stuck up rich people who think Uber X is a luxury service. It is pretty much get a safe ride in a nice car and to be honest be glad the driver isn't an asshole.


----------



## Bay Area 101 Scrambler (Mar 12, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


U should not take crap like that . I have never had a pax talk to me like that yet. But if the money does not equal to the bullshit , kick them out . Something like that can ruin your day . When he got loud with you , you get louder with him , put your game face on and tell him I'm not taking you anywhere . I have never kicked anyone out but came close only once . I have refused many rides when I pull u and riders are throwing up , it's mostly pax friends . I look at window , ask if the guy throwing up is with them (like I don't already know) if they say yes .... Sorry Chief .... . U need to cancel .


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

GGDaddy said:


> I'm not sure about that. I don't mean that to disagree, I genuinely don't know. But I cancel on Lyft pax too and have a 4.9 there.
> 
> Does anyone else know?


Protocol for lyft is to wait 4 minutes and then call PAX before canceling to collect $5 cancel fee. Differs by market as always.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fshdaspcl said:


> This just happened to me I'm working the hotel district get a ping isn't to a hotel but an old folks apartment. Dude is pissed cause 4 other drivers cancelled on him cause it wasn't an airport ride I get him, wrong address in the app for the drop off. He's pissed at Uber I get him to his doctors appointment offers me a tip which I refuse cause well hes old. Went home after that ride just looked add another non 5 to my rating. So you can bend over backwards and yet not get a 5.


Don't insult people by not taking a tip. Plus you make them less likely to tip the NEXT driver. If I offer a tip and the driver refuses it they get a 1 from me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ND379 said:


> WTF  I once picked up "Man"


Picked up "Deth". Was some annoying goth chick who claimed she used to drive a taxi but still didn't tip.


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

You could have put "Pine St & Bellevue Way" in your Google Maps app if you don't have the exact address.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I


midnight_puppy_2303 said:


> You could have put "Pine St & Bellevue Way" in your Google Maps app if you don't have the exact address.


 was trying to after the first time he said it but it wasn't coming up with anything which is when I asked him if there was a particular business or address number I could put in which was when he yelled it at me louder.


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Maybe one day this job will change me and teach me to have a backbone. Maybe.


Aw shux. U r too nice to be a mean ole biddy. Grumpy koms with age, cuz ur boddy is fallin down all over tha placed...lol. My uncle Bobbi , hez a grumpy ol curmudtion, My Pa say we have bad jeans and I better git used to lookin like him... I say Pops plz nooooo...he say yep, u aint gonna look like this fuevah...LOL..thanks a lot POPS!!!..lol...Thanks for reeding me.. xoxo


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

midnight_puppy_2303 said:


> You could have put "Pine St & Bellevue Way" in your Google Maps app if you don't have the exact address.


Passenger refuses to walk three car lengths to a car gets in car and slammed the door barks cross street to driver

And your advice is she could put cross street in the GPS, what if she had to pick him up double-parked, shoud she had sit there for 30 seconds or a minute putting in an address into GPS in the middle of traffic,

the customer can put in a God damn address, not treat us like we are a local taxi driver, drivers like you are the problem you give passengers a sense of entitlement..

Your the driver I see Friday Saturday night at the clubs and bars Sitting curbside with passengers in your car for a good minute or two minutes putting in an address,

you're the one I see sitting courtside at the airport putting in address and destination that should already be in the app, just sitting waiting for a cop to roll up and give you a ticket,

I don't like putting in addresses for customers you know why because if the address is wrong whose fault is, that's right it's yours you to put it in,

As a local taxi driver in Riverside, San Bernardino, Corona and a few years in Pomona, I knew most of the major cross streets even some of the small residential streets, a customer gives me a cross street or a business very rarely did I need a GPS or a Thomas guide I drove straight there, as a Uber/Lyft driver I'm everywhere I don't know the major streets of every city I'm in it's not my job to look up businesses and addresses for the passenger's, it's client's responsibility to put addresses and our business location into the app..


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Also note their rating..their low for a reason...


----------



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The problem with the ratings system is it's too unrealistic. In any other situation a 4 out of 5 would be great and a 5 out of 5 would be outstanding, but with Uber and Lyft it's a fail. We are forced to worry about getting a failing grade even when we do nothing wrong so it forces us to think about cancelling on anyone we think is going to give us a bad rating even when we do nothing wrong.
> 
> I've cancelled on numerous riders that have called me and I have gotten the feeling they are going to be rude. That wouldn't have happened if the min rating was a 4.0.





uberdriverfornow said:


> The problem with the ratings system is it's too unrealistic. In any other situation a 4 out of 5 would be great and a 5 out of 5 would be outstanding, but with Uber and Lyft it's a fail. We are forced to worry about getting a failing grade even when we do nothing wrong so it forces us to think about cancelling on anyone we think is going to give us a bad rating even when we do nothing wrong.
> 
> I've cancelled on numerous riders that have called me and I have gotten the feeling they are going to be rude. That wouldn't have happened if the min rating was a 4.0.


I do the same.


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Passenger refuses to walk three car lengths to a car gets in car and slammed the door barks cross street to driver
> 
> And your advice is she could put cross street in the GPS, what if she had to pick him up double-parked, shoud she had sit there for 30 seconds or a minute putting in an address into GPS in the middle of traffic,
> 
> ...


I just gave OP technical advice. Some others who read my comment might put it to use when necessary. I never said she should put up with the pax's BS, cos I hate it too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

midnight_puppy_2303 said:


> I just gave OP technical advice. Some others who read my comment might put it to use when necessary. I never said she should put up with the pax's BS, cos I hate it too.


I do not put addresses in to app for passengers I hand them the phone and I'll let them do it that way if the address is wrong it's their fault


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I do not put addresses in to app for passengers I hand them the phone and I'll let them do it that way if the address is wrong it's their fault


do you have a dashcam? otherwise how do you prove it was them that put the address in? make them put it in on their phone in the app


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

ND379 said:


> "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY"


Can't stand that, especially when they bust out a couple streets I've never heard of. It's significantly easier for a pax to put in their destination than it is for me to be punching in cross streets and hoping that Maps will know what I'm looking for.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> Can't stand that, especially when they bust out a couple streets I've never heard of. It's significantly easier for a pax to put in their destination than it is for me to be punching in cross streets and hoping that Maps will know what I'm looking for.


The worst is when someone gives you a street address without the city or zip code for example you pick up someone near LAX and then say they're going to 3000 Wilshire there's more than one 3000 Wilshire 3000 Wilshire in Santa Monica and other 3000 Wilshire near La Downtown LA that is


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Stupid rating system, each new year everyone should go back to five stars.


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

Happend to me and kicked her out, gave her a 1 star and emailed uber about it.. i dont she rated me because after a couple days i was still at a 4.9


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

You shall never do a cheap shot ( 1 star ) after you swallowed all the shit and negativity rider poured on you. As soon as you see a tiny sign of an attitude immedeatly stop the car and kick that skunk out. And keep in mind nobody gives a F about either your rating or his.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

ND379 said:


> ... I am strongly disputing it.


is this like strenuously objecting?


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

If you sense an entitled attitude on the phone just cancel the ride. If you pickup you will wish you didn't!


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


I've had a lot of those rude riders *specially in Palo Alto, CA. *Land of entitled cheapskates...
*

*


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


I had a dude hold me up for quite a while and cancelled on him. I'm 6'2 and Cornfed so he didnt start up with me in the car, but the rage was real via text afterward. You handled it perfectly.

I ended up getting the "dude" banned from Uber thanks to his texts. Always good to throw in a "this person is a lawsuit waiting to happen!"


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

alexey8787 said:


> You shall never do a cheap shot ( 1 star ) after you swallowed all the shit and negativity rider poured on you. As soon as you see a tiny sign of an attitude immedeatly stop the car and kick that skunk out. And keep in mind nobody gives a F about either your rating or his.


A cheap shot? I'm sorry. ..what do you think the rating system is for?


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure this out. I did not pick someone up after waiting 5 minutes and cancelled the ride. An issue popped up on my Uber app and it says Professionalism: Cancelled on Rider. I included an image of it. I thought they could not rate you. Besides, why is Uber giving you an option to cancel at 5 minutes and be paid if they will hold it against you?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I'm sorry. ..what do you think the rating system is for?


To fool drivers into thinking they have some sort of power. It means nothing to a rider.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out. I did not pick someone up after waiting 5 minutes and cancelled the ride. An issue popped up on my Uber app and it says Professionalism: Cancelled on Rider. I included an image of it. I thought they could not rate you. Besides, why is Uber giving you an option to cancel at 5 minutes and be paid if they will hold it against you?


Riders can make written complaints about drivers who don't pick them up for any one of various reasons. The complaint is noted in your account record but doesn't affect your numerical rating.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I hate pax that jump in your car, on pool, then say, "I'm running late for work." Had a few that were pissed as I made the second pickup. Next time select uberx. I want to make the most money and ignoring a stacked ping is ******ed.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I hate pax that jump in your car, on pool, then say, "I'm running late for work." Had a few that were pissed as I made the second pickup. Next time select uberx. I want to make the most money and ignoring a stacked ping is ******ed.


I tell pool passengers that by ordering pool they are getting a discount but also agreeing to possibly share the ride with other passengers which could involve delays of up to 20 minutes (or more?) Obviously, nobody should order pool if in a hurry. Uber should do the work of telling the passengers all these things but we have to do it because they don't do it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I tell pool passengers that by ordering pool they are getting a discount but also agreeing to possibly share the ride with other passengers which could involve delays of up to 20 minutes (or more?) Obviously, nobody should order pool if in a hurry. Uber should do the work of telling the passengers all these things but we have to do it because they don't do it.


Why would Uber care?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why would Uber care?


Uber would get more happier, repeat pool passengers by doing better communication. It's just good business.

On the other hand, it's better for drivers to encourage passengers to order UberX and not to order pool.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Uber would get more happier, repeat pool passengers by doing better communication. It's just good business.
> 
> On the other hand, it's better for drivers to encourage passengers to order UberX and not to order pool.


Customer service that doesn't rely on screwing the drivers at the exact same time - like zeroing out a ride - isn't Uber's cup of tea.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

D Town said:


> To fool drivers into thinking they have some sort of power. It means nothing to a rider.


To a rider, no. But it is a way for me to communicate with Lyft about the passengers.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

ND379 said:


> To a rider, no. But it is a way for me to communicate with Lyft about the passengers.


Ratings of passengers is a way of communicating to Lyft/Uber but really is a way of communicating info to other drivers whether a particular passenger is pleasant and respectful...or not.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ND379 said:


> To a rider, no. But it is a way for me to communicate with Lyft about the passengers.


Ah, now Lyft is different in that regard seeing as how it means you won't be matched with the SOB again. That does make it worth while and is one of the reasons Lyft is better than Uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Ratings of passengers is a way of communicating to Lyft/Uber but really is a way of communicating info to other drivers whether a particular passenger is pleasant and respectful...or not.


At these rates the only drivers left are the foolish, the delusional, or the desperate. None of these three groups is likely to take pax ratings into consideration.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> At these rates the only drivers left are the foolish, the delusional, or the desperate. None of these three groups is likely to take pax ratings into consideration.


Once again i should mention this is a national forum where local rates and even one's reason for driving vary widely. I don't believe I am in one of those three categories. This thread was started by a driver in Seattle. A driver can make reasonable compensation in Seattle, San Francisco Bay Area, New York City, and certain other markets, and/or by focusing on surge fares.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NOW you're starting to sound like a real driver 



ND379 said:


> Do NOT get mad at me when you request a ride running late and notice that I am headed in the opposite direction and instead of making an illegal u-turn in the middle of the street in front of cops, legally go to the next left, make another left and then a right onto the street you are on.
> Then I parked 3 cars down from where he was standing (only available spot unless I stopped on the one lane street and held up traffic, again, all in front of cops) and he just mean mugs me for a good minute. Realizes that I am not pulling out of my parking spot to come get him 3 cars down and stop in the street for him. Comes and opens the back door and rudely asks "Are you Lyft?!". I said "Yes, are you Tyler?" while smiling. He gets in and slams the door and I ask what the destination is (dumba$$ didn't have it already entered even though he was running late and in SUCH a rush). He said "Pine and Bellevue Way" I asked him if there was a certain business or address and he yelled at me aggressively "PINE AND BELLEVUE WAY".
> For a second, I sat there and contemplated kicking him out of my car and cancelling the ride. Instead I just took off and said "Sorry I couldn't stop in the middle of a one lane road to pick you up, there are cops everywhere". He tells me loudly and aggressively again "I saw you make 3 left turns to pick me up and I am running late!". At this point I'm just like, OK, I need this guy out of my car. Thank gawd I'm not taking him far. The whole time he's glaring at me in my rear view mirror.
> I get to the intersection of his destination and he tells me to go through the light and stop on the right and he can get out there. I do so and pull over and put on hazards and unlock the doors. He gets out and says "Thank you" in a somewhat civil tone. I confirm drop off and proceed to rate him 1 star while writing my report to Lyft for several minutes before taking off again.
> Worst 3 dollars I've ever made in my whole life.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GGDaddy said:


> I'm not sure about that. I don't mean that to disagree, I genuinely don't know. But I cancel on Lyft pax too and have a 4.9 there.
> 
> Does anyone else know?


somebody with acceptance to burn come 4am monday morning test it with a friends rider acct


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You're way too tolerant. That trip would never had started with me. Any attitude is a nope. If we allow it, they will just get worse.
> 
> The trick is to not unlock your car until you verify their name and yours. If he's fuming, he's not even in the car yet. Drive off, cancel. No argument. No pax begging.


They'll report you for "dangerously driving off before ALL.passengers are fully in vehicle",,,

More like ANY, and what you gonna do??? Waot for em to throw a tantrum at your doors and fenders?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

short trips are just THE thing on lyft

Guarantees and PDB, man

3.50 => 4.75/5.00 for <1 mi? Count me in
+ 0.75 * (25-5) = +15 oh hecks yeah
$19.75 ----net--- for a mile or so

...$2,40 would hve to surge HOW hard again to beat Lyft's typical minfare-on-a-guarantee ride?

PS hint: 8.2X



Micmac said:


> Lyft pax are the worst!! Lots short trips with attitude !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> That means your average is 3.5 not too good. May need to get some more 5's. Though don't stress in the beginning as many get bad ones in the beginning though.


DO stress.,first day like that on Uber, but x5 due to 20 trips taken, is exactlt what first turned me into a Lyft driver!

PS do -NOT- tellem youre new...a good 25% 3* -all- noobs because they feel entitled to getting a tried and tested driver every time
They KNOW theyre voting to fire you. They are doing it specifically to do just that.

Cuz nobody actually hates taxis. Jist taxi rates. Those guys are intentionally ttying to get Lyft/Uber in their area to be all fulltime, all ex-taxi/livery. They wabt just that very same service & they just wanna pay 75% less for it


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Once again i should mention this is a national forum where local rates and even one's reason for driving vary widely. I don't believe I am in one of those three categories. This thread was started by a driver in Seattle. A driver can make reasonable compensation in Seattle, San Francisco Bay Area, New York City, and certain other markets, and/or by focusing on surge fares.


True.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> They'll report you for "dangerously driving off before ALL.passengers are fully in vehicle",,,
> 
> More like ANY, and what you gonna do??? Waot for em to throw a tantrum at your doors and fenders?


Report me for not taking them on a ride? Dude, our contract specifically says each ride is our decision. We are never under an obligation to give or complete a ride.

Lock door, roll down window, any red flags and I'm outie. I don't tell them, silly, I roll up window and drive away.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Riders can make written complaints about drivers who don't pick them up for any one of various reasons. The complaint is noted in your account record but doesn't affect your numerical rating.


If I wait 5 minutes, which Uber should have record of since they will pay me if I cancel after that, why do they authorize it as a complaint? And I never cancel on people unless they do not even respond to the texts or call if they get near 5 minutes. Again, makes no sense to allow someone to complain and note it if they had to pay for the cancel obviously taking what Uber classifies as too long.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Two important things:

1) You can't "fire" a non-employee. End a contract, yes. 

2) Dashcams. Your best friend. Don't leave home without them.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Treat all passengers like BAGGAGE !


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I pulled into a condo development that 6 units in a U shape parking lot. I pulled in and stopped at the middle of the U. The whole U was about 50 feet in length. PAX calls me and tells me I'm too far away. I'm literally around 20 feet away from his door, but he insists I pull up in front of his door. I just exited the U and pulled back in because I don't drive in reverse at night. These people want door to door service, but they're paying cattle car prices.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You're way too tolerant. That trip would never had started with me. Any attitude is a nope. If we allow it, they will just get worse.
> 
> The trick is to not unlock your car until you verify their name and yours. If he's fuming, he's not even in the car yet. Drive off, cancel. No argument. No pax begging.


This.

Not speaking from a driver pov but from someone who worked CS and have had to deal with the ghetto ghetto to ghetto fabulous to thinks their fabulous

Folks like that usually respects you once you stand your ground. I used to worry about them going to my boss and making a compliant against me (similar to you getting a bad rating?) but then usually if I tell them politely without rubbing it in or snark or passive aggressiveness, just blunt and frank, they'll understand and wait.

They might even come back and apologize for their behavior, that's usually a flip. Most likely they'll just forget they were an arse and talk to you like a human being when they finally get their turn (my situation is rude customers butting in, demanding service ASAP because they're vip even though I was with a customer).


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

agtg said:


> I pulled into a condo development that 6 units in a U shape parking lot. I pulled in and stopped at the middle of the U. The whole U was about 50 feet in length. PAX calls me and tells me I'm too far away. I'm literally around 20 feet away from his door, but he insists I pull up in front of his door. I just exited the U and pulled back in because I don't drive in reverse at night. These people want door to door service, but they're paying cattle car prices.


You should have just driven away and canceled.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Two important things:
> 
> 1) You can't "fire" a non-employee. End a contract, yes.
> 
> 2) Dashcams. Your best friend. Don't leave home without them.


I politely told a PAX, "I resign." Hey, at least I did it with a smile.


HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> You should have just driven away and canceled.


Oh, I'm pretty quick to cancel, but I just drove back around. He drew me outside of the city, and it was worth the try. His ride got me back in the city and was actually a fare wage for the time. That's all I really ask for, if every ride offered a fare wage I wouldn't likely be complaining about any of it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Novus Caesar said:


> If I wait 5 minutes, which Uber should have record of since they will pay me if I cancel after that, why do they authorize it as a complaint? And I never cancel on people unless they do not even respond to the texts or call if they get near 5 minutes. Again, makes no sense to allow someone to complain and note it if they had to pay for the cancel obviously taking what Uber classifies as too long.


They describe it in a wholly different way.

Cuz you can't comment no shows or cancels and automatically get put onto refuting - existing-accusation mode

My complainer tried to force my door open and then complained that I "departed dangerously".

...I still do it. But I now know that they can and do write in to complain sometimes.


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Lyft just replied that cancelled rides can not be rated as long as the passenger is never confirmed as arrived. It just counts against your acceptance rating.
> 
> I already told Lyft that if he rated me anything less than a 5, I am strongly disputing it.


What is an acceptance rating? I have been pinged many times and not accepted because maybe I'm having lunch or dinner or something.
I was just in Mustang and I got a ping for an address in Yukon I didn't except because I didn't know where it was. Will this work against me somehow?
Also is a Pike Pass something we should have?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Welp, 2nd 1 star rated passenger





RockinEZ said:


> I do wonder if the OP knows that "welp" is to give birth to a dog?





ND379 said:


> It's also a slang term/figure of speech here *shrugs*


Don't worry OP, RockinEZ is wrong. "The slang term has nothing to do with "the young of various carnivorous mammals and especially of the dog," to quote the Merriam-Webster dictionary definition of _whelp_." (<--- click quote for link)


----------

